# معايره اخذيه وطبله الموقف (Measuring Drum And Shoe For Adjustment)



## طارق حسن محمد (11 مارس 2010)

(Measuring Drum And Shoe For Adjustment)

وهنا الرابط 



http://store1.up-00.com/Mar10/t1Z35725.jpg


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (11 مارس 2010)

*مكونات الماستر سلندر(للموقف) (Compact Master Cylinder)*

(Compact Master Cylinder)


وهنا الرابط


http://store1.up-00.com/Mar10/mML36128.jpg


----------



## ا لأ صـيل الحجآ زي (11 مارس 2010)

_أشــكـُرك أ ُسـتـآذ طآرق بـعـد شــُكـر الله _
_على هذي الأضآفة القيمة _
_وأضـيـف أليها صورة :_
_لموقع الـمـكـبس الرئيس من مجموعة الفرآمل الذي سبق أن أضـفـتـُه أنت :_
_دعآسة الفرآمل مع الـمـُسآعد { الفآكيوم Vacuum } مع الكبآس الرئيس :_
Brake Master Cylender Exploded View​ 



 
_وألى الـمـزيـد للـفآئـدة المرجؤة للشـبآب :_
_تـحـيـآتي_​


----------



## ا لأ صـيل الحجآ زي (11 مارس 2010)

_أشــكـُرك أ ُسـتـآذ طآرق بـعـد شــُكـر الله _
_على هذي الأضآفة القيمة _​ 
_وألى الـمـزيـد للـفآئـدة :_
_تـحـيـآتي_​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (12 مارس 2010)

*البخاخات واجزاء البخاخ(MPFI. injector assembly)*

(MPFI. injector assembly)

اليك الروابط

http://store1.up-00.com/Mar10/NOn78992.jpg


http://store1.up-00.com/Mar10/mA978992.jpg


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (12 مارس 2010)

*المخططات للمنظومه الهيدرولوكيه للكير الاوتوماتك سحب امامي(Hydra-Matic Automatic Transaxle Dignosis)*

(Hydra-Matic Automatic Transaxle Dignosis)


اليكم الروابط

http://store1.up-00.com/Mar10/TLn80067.jpg

http://store1.up-00.com/Mar10/q8Z80067.jpg 

http://store1.up-00.com/Mar10/17m80067.jpg 

http://store1.up-00.com/Mar10/zN381249.jpg 

http://store1.up-00.com/Mar10/xok81249.jpg 

http://store1.up-00.com/Mar10/xmr81249.jpg 

http://store1.up-00.com/Mar10/rGh82147.jpg 

http://store1.up-00.com/Mar10/Nhw82147.jpg 

http://store1.up-00.com/Mar10/MIv82147.jpg 

http://store1.up-00.com/Mar10/M5F82689.jpg 

http://store1.up-00.com/Mar10/Q0C82689.jpg


هذه المخططات منقوله من كتاب صيانه سيارات (OLDSMOBIL)


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (12 مارس 2010)

*الاعداد التعريفيه للعربه(Vehicl identification numbers)*

(Vehicl identification numbers)

اليك الرابط 


http://store1.up-00.com/Mar10/imS94229.jpg 



هذه الارقام عزيزي المشترك تجدها تحت الزجاجه الاماميه من جهه السائق وخاصه في السيارات الامريكيه ارجو ان تستفاد منها وتقبلوا تحياتي00000 
http://store1.up-00.com/Mar10/imS94229.jpg


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (12 مارس 2010)

*قائمه بالمختصرات الاليه التي تستعمل في السيارات الامريكيه0*

قائمه بالمختصرات الاليه التي تستعمل في السيارات الامريكيه

اليك الرابط

http://store1.up-00.com/Mar10/6sl94229.jpg


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (12 مارس 2010)

*تكمله لقائمه المختصرات الاليه000000000000*

 هذه القائمه الثانيه المكمله للقائمه الاولى 


 اليك الرابط الثاني
http://store1.up-00.com/Mar10/Esc96514.jpg 
http://store1.up-00.com/Mar10/Esc96514.jpg


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (12 مارس 2010)

*اسباب تأكل الاطارات*

 اسباب تأكل الاطارات
 الرابط

 http://store1.up-00.com/Mar10/oeK97878.jpg


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (12 مارس 2010)

*المكبس _ حلقات المكبس _ ذراع التوصيل_ اتجاه توزيع الحلقات*

اخي العضو اليك في هذه الروابط كيفيه تركيب حلقات المكبس وذراع التوصبل واتجاه توزيع الحلقات على المكبس بالشكل الصحيح وحسب الزوايا المرسومه في المخطط ... تقبلوا مني كل الاحترام

(Piston and Rod Assembly)
(Piston Ring Gap Location)


http://store1.up-00.com/Mar10/aIm98750.jpg

http://store1.up-00.com/Mar10/e5j98750.jpg


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (12 مارس 2010)

*صور توضيحيه لمحرك (v6)*

 اليك صور توضح فيها اجزاء محرك (V6)

 الروابط

http://store1.up-00.com/Mar10/aUQ00957.jpg

http://store1.up-00.com/Mar10/OXH00957.jpg


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (12 مارس 2010)

*جامعه بخار الماء من منظومه الوقود(Inverted Function Vapor Canister)*

 (Inverted Function Vapor Canister) 

 الرابط 

http://store1.up-00.com/Mar10/vO400957.jpg


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (12 مارس 2010)

الاخ الفاضل طارق 
مع الشكر لايجابيتك ونشاطك الا ان هذه الصور ليس معها شرح او حتي بيان للاجزاء ، واذا افترضنا انها للمبتدئين ، فلن تفيدهم دون شرح وبيان ، وفقك الله .


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (12 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي طارق 
وإن كنا نتمني ان تشرح لنا وظيفة هذا الجزء وطريقة عمله ، فالبعض لا يعرف ذلك .


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (12 مارس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً
جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 مارس 2010)

الأخ المهندس طارق حسن محمد
أشكر لك جهدك وقد دمجت كل المواضيع 
لتسهيل الرجوع إليها ،
كما انها مأخوذة من مصدر واحد (موقع واحد ) ،
وكل منها عبارة عن صورة لصفحة واحدة.

أقدر لك رغبتك في تقديم النافع المفيد 
وفقك الله .


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (13 مارس 2010)

الاخ العزيز (عاطف )شكرا على الملاحظه اليك الشرح على علبه البخار 0

ان نظام السيطره على التبخر استعمل في اغلب السيارات 0
وهو عباره عن علبه فيها كميه من الفحم يقوم هذا الفحم بسحب كميه البخار الناتج من الوقود وخاصتا عندما تكون السياره في حاله عدم الاشتغال وذلك عن طريق الانبوب المتصل بخزان الوقود رقم (1)0
من ثم يقوم البخار بالتكثف ويتجمع على شكل سائل في اسفل العلبه رقم (4)0
وعند اشتغال المحرك يقوم بسحب الوقود المتجمع اسفل العلبه عن طريق الانبوب رقم (2) المربوط مع انابيب سحب الهواء الداخل الى المحرك فتتم عمليه خلطه مع المزيج الداخل الى غرفه الاحتراق فيتم حرقه 0
بهذه الحاله قد استفدنا من عدم تجميع البخار داخل خزان الوقود لتفادي مشاكل البخار وكذلك استفدنا من البخار الى حرقه والاستفاده منه 0
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (13 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم علي هذا الشرح 
ونرجو اخي الكريم الا تبخل علي اخوانك بالمعلومة ، فكل صورة لا بد وأن يكون معها شرح يبين الهدف من نشر الصورة ، هكذا يكون الموضوع اشبه بوجبة متكاملة لها فائدة محددة ، وأعرف ان لديك علما كثيرا فلا تحرم اخوانك منه ، جزاك الله خيرا ، وأجزل لك الثواب .


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (27 مارس 2010)

شكرآ لمروركم 0


----------



## السوداني الاسد (31 مارس 2010)

الشكر علي هزه المواضيع المتميزه


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (1 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ لك اخي السوداني لمرورك 00000000


----------

